# How to tie a string loop



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone have basic instructions or know where i can get instructions on how to tie a string loop for my bow? All i know is that it needs to be very tight for the best possible strength for saftey.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Just follow the pictures:thumb:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Forest Ninja (May 3, 2008)

That must be a big bow.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

> All i know is that it needs to be very tight for the best possible strength for saftey.


Just as important as being very tight is to melt good sized "mushrooms" at the ends so they wont pull through. The loop will tighten itself with shooting. Be sure to wax the loop material this will help the knots pull tight.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*loop pic*

Hope this pic can help you with your ideas.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf

One of the best articles I've seen on nock points and loops...


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

A little bowwax on the cord first will help it pull up tight.......


----------

